# T-Concept XI721 [suche eine Anleitung]



## nDeedy (12. Januar 2004)

Moin 

Kann mir jemand helfen? kennt sich jemand mit dem Ding aus, oder weiss einer, wo man ne Anleitung her kriegen kann?


----------



## ultrasonic (12. Januar 2004)

Hi,


also BItte, schon mal gegooglt 

habe auf anhieb die anleitung als pdf gefunden

http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/b/bpx721v40x3.pdf

greetz
Ultrasonic


----------



## nDeedy (12. Januar 2004)

Ne, das hatte ich auch mal. Da steht doch 



> Das Systemtelefone T-PX721
> Optimaler Telefonkomfort
> an den Telefonanlagen
> blablablabla
> !T-Concept XI721



in dem pdf geht's darum, wie man das telefon bedient und nicht die Anlage...


----------



## ultrasonic (12. Januar 2004)

upp´s sorry


----------



## ultrasonic (12. Januar 2004)

dann halt hier
http://www.telekom.de/etelco/downloads_navi/1,18139,1020_565_470-1,00.html


----------



## nDeedy (12. Januar 2004)

jo, das passt! Thx a lot 

hab zwar auch gegooglt, aber immer nur irgendwelche "billige"-Angebote rausbekommen....


----------



## nDeedy (12. Januar 2004)

hmmm, hab trozdem noch ne Frage, vll kennt sich ja jemand mit dem Ding aus. 

Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich extern telefoniere, dann schickt er eine Nummer die gar nicht für dieses Telefeon gilt. Wo kann man das einstellen? Ich weiss zwar wie man das im einzelnen einstellen kann, also ich meine wenn man den Hörer abnimmt, kann man am Telefon selbst einstellen, dass er z.b. die Nummer von der  12 als seine mitschicken soll. Ich will aber das einzelne Telefone ihr eigenes Nummer mitschicken und das für immer...

Kann mir da einer helfen?

Sorry wenn es zu viele Fehler da sind...


----------



## nDeedy (13. Januar 2004)

So, habe die Antwort von Telekom geholt, fals es jemanden interessiert 

und zwar um die Nummer einzustellen, muss man im Konfigurations-Software
erst auf *Auslesen* klicken, dann
*Teilnehmer Intern* öffnen, dann
*jeden einzeln* doppelklciken und bei 
*Gehende Rufnummer* die Nummer einstellen. Dann speicher und 
*senden*.

Das sollte dann funktionieren....


----------



## Franz_der_FuchsB (2. November 2009)

Hallo großer Meister der Frage nach der Programmierung der T-Concept XI721 ! 
Und dafür hast du erst das Forum hier und dann noch die Telekom-Hotline bemühen müssen?
Mit ein wenig Geduld und Spucke wäre man doch da selbst als Laie drauf gekomen.
Da gibt es aber noch ganz andere Hänger an der Logik zur Programmierung der Anlage, oder hast du das mit den Teams und Anrufzuordnung auf mehrer Teilnehmer und den internen S0-Bus nicht gemacht? Da kannst du dir dann schon mal den Wolf probieren, mit Logik und lesen hat das nun nichts mehr zu tun.
Aber war schon richtig von dir, wenn man denn irgendwo geholfen wird, ist man dann doch zufrieden, mit solch seltsamer Logik-Technik.


----------



## huso (7. August 2010)

naja, vielleicht hat nicht jeder hier auf diesem planeten die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen und quatscht blöde daher. aber auch intelligenzbestien wie du brauchen ihre daseinsberechtigung... phröbel


----------

